
Ancient crystals suggest Earth's core is 4B years younger than the planet - LogicRiver
https://newatlas.com/mit-jenga-playing-robot/58276/
======
zw123456
[https://newatlas.com/earth-core-age-
younger/58257/](https://newatlas.com/earth-core-age-younger/58257/) just in
case anyone wants to read the correct article

------
zunzun
This suggests an interesting science fiction plot: the hollow earth was
inhabited by an advanced human race, but in a war with another civilization,
they were defeated when liquid metal and magma was poured into the empty
crust, forcing the few surviving remnants - now without Vril energy - to flee
to the surface.

------
gus_massa
Wrong URL

